# OCD Nebula part 2



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

After putting a coat of Nebula on the TT yesterday, put a coat on the CC this morning. Shows up even better on the darker colour on my CC. This stuff leaves an incredible wet look finish!
Would have added this to my previous Nebula post but it's been closed for some reason??!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd guess admIn are getting a bit fed up with a none DW sponsoring traders products getting loads of airtime


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks awesome, I've got this and 51 to go on a silver TT and a black Eos.

Looking forward to the results.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Crackers said:


> Looks awesome, I've got this and 51 to go on a silver TT and a black Eos.
> 
> Looking forward to the results.
> 
> ...


You should get great results on both, but imagine it will really show on the EOS being black.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice to see this open again, common sense prevails, I presume,....will be adding Nebula to a BMW 1 series light blue next week and looking forward to the results.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

R0B said:


> I'd guess admIn are getting a bit fed up with a none DW sponsoring traders products getting loads of airtime


No more than others that aren't sponsors.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Alex L said:


> No more than others that aren't sponsors.


Doesn't bother me I've bought some. Was just a possibility and as this has reopened it seems I was wrong


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm hopefully getting my car back from the bodyshop next week so have ordered a sample of this and one of Alien 51 and looking forward to trying them on my Deep Impact Blue Paint


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

R0B said:


> Doesn't bother me I've bought some. Was just a possibility and as this has reopened it seems I was wrong


I don't think you were wrong mate, looks like they're now set to become sponsors :thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

*OCD Nebula beading!*

Rained over night to leave some nice Nebula beading.

Roof


Bonnet


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Mines like that, then a quick drive and it's sheeted of.

Can't wait till the spring,summer time comes as this wax is going on every car I do:thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

chongo said:


> Mines like that, then a quick drive and it's sheeted of.
> 
> Can't wait till the spring,summer time comes as this wax is going on every car I do:thumb:


I may have to purchase this,:lol:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I may have to purchase this,:lol:


Ou will love it mate.:thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Hopefully getting car back this week so have bought samples of this and the Alien 51 

Can't wait to try them out


----------



## staruser (Aug 1, 2016)

Can I wax sample jar 50ml whole car? (Such as Nebula wax)


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

staruser said:


> Can I wax sample jar 50ml whole car? (Such as Nebula wax)


There should be enough wax in a sample pot to your car 6-7 times as long as you keep the layers nice and thin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

staruser said:


> Can I wax sample jar 50ml whole car? (Such as Nebula wax)


I've done 2 cars from my 50ml Nebula and there's loads left. Be a while until I'll have to start using the 200ml.


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

I currently have CQuartz and Reload on my car and am thinking of layering Nebula on top given the fantastic reviews. Would it be a waste of time doing this? Would the fact that the wax will sit on top of a sealant significantly reduce it's longevity over applying it to bare paint? I appreciate that Nebula is a show wax and therefore not exactly long lasting, but the ability to last a few weeks and withstand a wash or two would be good.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

RonanF said:


> I currently have CQuartz and Reload on my car and am thinking of layering Nebula on top given the fantastic reviews. Would it be a waste of time doing this? Would the fact that the wax will sit on top of a sealant significantly reduce it's longevity over applying it to bare paint? I appreciate that Nebula is a show wax and therefore not exactly long lasting, but the ability to last a few weeks and withstand a wash or two would be good.


Yes you can:thumb: one layer would be enough but it doesn't last that long before you need to top it up.


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

Cheers mate! Just ordered, looking forward to using it - will update on the results.


----------



## O.C.D Waxes (Jan 10, 2017)

R0B said:


> I'd guess admIn are getting a bit fed up with a none DW sponsoring traders products getting loads of airtime


I hadn't been aware of the DW trader sponsor scheme at the time, but safe to say I am now on-board with becoming an official approved trader on here which means there should be no issues with posts now. Apologies if I caused any inconvenience for you all.


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

O.C.D Waxes said:


> I hadn't been aware of the DW trader sponsor scheme at the time, but safe to say I am now on-board with becoming an official approved trader on here which means there should be no issues with posts now. Apologies if I caused any inconvenience for you all.


That is great~ Welcome aboard! :thumb:


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Great news. Welcome aboard. Received my pot of Nebula the other day. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

Received mine last week too. Set aside yesterday to give the car a good maintenance wash and coat of Nebula. Got up early, had a good breakfast, set up all my gear....and then it started misting, and didn't stop all day


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Just decided to purchase both Nebula and Alien in 200ml Jars  Cannot wait


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

I recently picked up some Nebula and finally got a chance to use it today. On the car already is CQuartz-UK and Reload.

I gave the car a good maintenance wash, dry and then set about applying the wax. It was cold here today, never got much about 2 or 3 degrees with about 80% humidity - far from ideal conditions, but I thought I'd give it a go. The wax is quite firm with a lovely coconut and vanilla smell. I applied it with a MF applicator and gave it 30mins to cure given the conditions.

Buffing it off was somewhat difficult, however I think I may have applied the wax a little thick and I've no doubt that the weather didn't help. Once it was all buffed off I was left with gloss like I haven't seen on the car before, I'm extremely impressed with it. The wax has given huge depth and warmth to the pain, the shine is amazing. I've used many waxes on the car (some of which were considerably more expensive than this) and Nebula beats them all in my opinion. Given its price, its is a steal!

Here's two rubbish iPhone shots, the light was fading quickly so they don't do the car justice at all. I'll try to get some better pics tomorrow if the sun ever comes out!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks amazing, Ronan, one quality wax


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Amazing pictures mate, maybe you left it a touch to long to remove, but it is a bit grabby at the start and then it's a breeze to remove. Looking forward for some sun pictures.


----------



## O.C.D Waxes (Jan 10, 2017)

Top job on the car RonanF, looks great! Glad to read that Nebula has impressed you so much and I'm very humbled at the comment about it out-performing more expensive waxes. I think with some warmer temps you should find the removal easier, not that it's particularly difficult as Chongo has stated, but temps and humidity aren't ideal at this time of year as you know. I'm loving your pictures too, I keep going back to them. Well done on your efforts :thumb:


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

Cheers guys. I think I should stress it was in no way a major issue to apply or remove the wax, it just required a little more elbow grease than usual. I've absolutely no doubt that the weather conditions were responsible.

The panels were very cold which made the wax hard to spread thinly, meaning I had to apply it heavier than I normally would and I probably let is cure a little too long also.

No pics today unfortunately, we'd a very hard hoar frost last night so I woke up to a virtually white car! It's still very foggy and there's no real chance of any drying today. I took this last night, it was almost dark so the pic's crap, very noisy etc, but you can still get an idea of the gloss and the really wet look that it gives. Love it!


----------



## Jamesrt2004 (Sep 22, 2016)

Great photo ronan looks fantastic. Can't wait for warmer weather to apply alien with nebula on top!


----------



## O.C.D Waxes (Jan 10, 2017)

Jamesrt2004 said:


> Great photo ronan looks fantastic. Can't wait for warmer weather to apply alien with nebula on top!


I'll look forward to seeing the results once done.


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

I applied Nebula one week ago and it hasn't stopped raining since! The car's been driven every day and it's still beading very nicely.


----------



## Rayvon (Oct 29, 2013)

what scent is nebula?


----------



## O.C.D Waxes (Jan 10, 2017)

Rayvon said:


> what scent is nebula?


The scent of Nebula is Coconut and Vanilla Rayvon.


----------



## O.C.D Waxes (Jan 10, 2017)

RonanF said:


> I applied Nebula one week ago and it hasn't stopped raining since! The car's been driven every day and it's still beading very nicely.


That's looking very healthy there RonanF, top work with the prep too as some strong reflection showing through the beadage.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

O.C.D Waxes said:


> The scent of Nebula is Coconut and Vanilla Rayvon.


Rayvon? The Phoenix nights DJ?


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Done my mondeo st with nebula today...very impressed with the results !


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

^

That looks brilliant!


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

For the price its amazing stuff...especialy on panther black paint !...very very good wax...well done all at OCD wax....amazing job people


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I've pulled the trigger and bought a sample pot of Nebula after reading the reviews. The last wax I bought AF Desire about four years ago. 

What's everyone using for paint prep and as QD for this wax?

My go-to has always been DJ Lime Prime for prewax cleanser, and Megs Last Touch for QD (though I think I have AF Finale as QD too somewhere).


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

stealthwolf said:


> I've pulled the trigger and bought a sample pot of Nebula after reading the reviews. The last wax I bought AF Desire about four years ago.
> 
> What's everyone using for paint prep and as QD for this wax?
> 
> My go-to has always been DJ Lime Prime for prewax cleanser, and Megs Last Touch for QD (though I think I have AF Finale as QD too somewhere).


You made a good choice mate:thumb: as for prep then the normal wash and decon will do then what you have will be sound to go under Nebula and LT is a good shout as well.

M&K Pure would be my choice of pre wax, this will leave your paint looking very clean and glorious as long as your prep is good. Two layers of Nebula will look great. What colour is your car.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Golf GTI in Diamond Pearl Black. Certainly it appears to look good on black, though it looked fantastic on your car chongo and pretty much sold me.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

stealthwolf said:


> Golf GTI in Diamond Pearl Black. Certainly it appears to look good on black, though it looked fantastic on your car chongo and pretty much sold me.


It will look great on your paint:thumb: if your paint is in great condition then just put 2x coats of Nebula on, but if you need a pre wax cleanser on then your really spoiled for choice there are so many out there :wave:

Make sure you post some pictures up when it's done.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Ordered my pot of Nebula today!

Cannot wait for my new car in March to try it on! Black car will look incredible wearing Nebula!


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

I applied a coat of Nebula almost three weeks ago. The weather has been atrocious since, the car has been driven every day and hasn't been washed but it's still looking sweet and beading like crazy.

Here it is this evening just as the sun was setting over the bay;


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

That looks brilliant RonanF.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

bigkahunaburger said:


> That looks brilliant RonanF.


Yes, very nice.
Has it really not been washed for 3 weeks ?


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

dholdi said:


> Yes, very nice.
> Has it really not been washed for 3 weeks ?


Nope, hasn't been touched. It lives outside too. The weather's been so bad I haven't had an opportunity to wash it!


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Wish mine looked like that after 3 weeks of driving without a wash.
Looking forward to getting some Nebula applied.


----------



## PP2 (Nov 12, 2016)

I tipped up a BMW i8 today with Nebular. I put Alien 51 & Nebular on it about 6 weeks ago, still looked great in fairness but added a coat of Nebular today 












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

Looks ace!

Nice parking too


----------



## piggin (Sep 15, 2011)

Used my new waxes on the car today.
One layer of Alien 51 topped off with Nebula


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Very nice finish mate. So what do you think about this wax compared to other waxes you have used.


----------



## piggin (Sep 15, 2011)

I liked it a lot, Makes that black look nice & wet with a good pop from the metal flake.
Have to say it wasn't that easy to apply but it was only 2-3C outside so no wax will spread easily. 
Definitely will be giving the car a few more layers when the weather improves & I can give it a good polish with the DA :buffer:


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

Applied a fresh layer this morning. The good weather made all the difference, with the warmer temps and low humidity it was a breeze to apply and remove. The trick is applying a very thin layer. Took it for a blast later in the day, looked great in the sun.


----------

